# Con qué limpio un circuito? Celular al agua



## Neodymio (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola, tengo la gran duda en general de con qué se debe limpiar un circuito electrónico y en especial un celular.
Antes lo hacia con alcohol en un hisopo y a veces le tiraba WD40. Esto lo hago en general.
Cuando se callo el cel al agua lo puse abierto al frente del secador de pelo en modo frío y lo deje media hora, asi 3 veces. Escuche de meterlo en un bowl con arroz seco para que absorba la humedad.

Alguna idea buena de parte de ustedes?
Escuche alcohol etilico, alcohol etilico + agua destilada, alcohol isopropílico... etc.
Gracias

De este tema ya se habló en el Foro, pero no recuerdo donde.


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Dic 14, 2010)

Yo a los circuitos comunes los limpio con alcohol isopropilico, pero en el caso de un celular nose..


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2010)

Yo te doy mi método general de recuperación de componentes "Hundidos"

1) Sacas la batería.
2) Lavas el celular con agua des-mineralizada, incluso sumergiéndolo en el agua.
3) Introduces el celular en alcohol isopropílico unos segundos.
4) Lo sacas del alcohol y lo dejás secar unas 24Hs.


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 14, 2010)

Muchas gracias, sirve el alcohol etilico de farmacia?

OFF topic: Fogonazo, estaría bueno tener la opcion del "Thanks" o "Gracias" para los comentarios, asi no se hace una cadena larga de agradecimientos. Lo vi en otro foro de VBulletin, no se si es engorroso ponerlo, a tu criterio.


----------



## angel36 (Dic 14, 2010)

esto de sumergirlos en agua-desmineralizada, alcohol isopropilico....etc...

no le afecta a la pantalla?
 a pesar de que ya se sumergió en agua o lo que sea........?


----------



## ecotronico (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola!

Yo recuperé un circuito de celular tan sólo secandolo por 24 horas a la sombra, en verano. Pero de todas formas quedó con problemas un parlante (el de alarmas).
Así que al tiempo lo sumergí en alcohol isopropílico --> el mejor remedio que la mayoría recomienda.

Se me olvidaba: hay que sacar la batería y las memorias o chips.


----------



## jordi.lopez. (Dic 15, 2010)

Yo recuperé el teléfono móvil de mi mujer metiendolo en un bote con arroz durante un par o tres días. Volvió a funcionar.


----------



## germannn22 (Dic 15, 2010)

le sacas la bateria, el sim, la micro sd.. lo destripas, le desconectas la pantalla con cuidado, le sacas la parte del teclado y ala placa lo metes en un pote con arroz por 2 dias,. lo demas lo dejas secar al sol. exepto la bateria. suerte


----------



## mataquintos (Dic 16, 2010)

Por supuesto si es un celular, quítale la batería y la tarjeta tan pronto como puedas antes de nada. Para evitar la corrosión y o cualquier otro daño que se pudiera producir en partes susceptible al agua, tengas o no alcohol isopropílico (que siempre viene bien para "disolver" la humedad) yo empleo un método infalible y muy seguro con los componentes, ya que no los calienta, sino que ¡los enfría!:

Acerco la boquilla de un aspirador doméstico(contra mas potente mejor) al aparato y este se seca por vacío. En un par de minutos estará seco y no hará falta esperar.

Saludos


----------



## dearlana (Dic 18, 2010)

Neodymio dijo:


> Hola, tengo la gran duda en general de con qué se debe limpiar un circuito electrónico y en especial un celular.
> Antes lo hacia con alcohol en un hisopo y a veces le tiraba WD40. Esto lo hago en general.
> Cuando se callo el cel al agua lo puse abierto al frente del secador de pelo en modo frío y lo deje media hora, asi 3 veces. Escuche de meterlo en un bowl con arroz seco para que absorba la humedad.
> 
> ...



Primero sácale la batería y la tarjeta para que el agua no esté más tiempo "empapando"los contactos de la tarjeta, de la batería (electrolisis). 

Luego lo pones "al sol"...pero debajo de un cartón (Nunca iluminado por el Sol). Un día o dos días. A mí me ha resultado con dos móviles. Los únicos dos casos de la familia, que he tenido.


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 28, 2012)

y si se me cayo el celular en un litro de aceite ? como limpio el pcb ? xd saludos !  n_n


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 28, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo te doy mi método general de recuperación de componentes "Hundidos"
> 
> 1) Sacas la batería.
> 2) Lavas el celular con agua des-mineralizada, incluso sumergiéndolo en el agua.
> ...



Agua desmineralizada y destilada no es lo mismo 



Neodymio dijo:


> Muchas gracias, sirve el alcohol etilico de farmacia?
> 
> OFF topic: Fogonazo, estaría bueno tener la opcion del "Thanks" o "Gracias" para los comentarios, asi no se hace una cadena larga de agradecimientos. Lo vi en otro foro de VBulletin, no se si es engorroso ponerlo, a tu criterio.



Miras pero no observas 











http://elcomercio.pe/tecnologia/1395307/noticia-se-te-cayo-celular-al-agua-nokia-te-da-esta-insolita-solucion


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2012)

moskbron dijo:


> y si se me cayo el celular en un litro de aceite ? como limpio el pcb ? xd saludos !  n_n



Rocías el artefacto con un poco de desengrasante de cocina y cepillas con un pincel de cerda larga.
Lavas con agua desmineralizada y detergente, si es no-iónico, mejor, cepillando con el mismo pincel.
Enjuagas y verificas si se removieron las manchas que dejó el aceite.
Si hace falta vuelves a lavar.
Si se removieron todas las manchas le das un brevísimo enjuague con alcohol.
Dejas secar a la sombra y ventilado por varias horas.
Pruebas si funciona

Según el caso festejas o lloras.


SERGIOD dijo:


> Agua desmineralizada y destilada no es lo mismo



*Nop,* desmineralizada solo significa que NO posee minerales en suspensión, es el agua que se emplea en radiadores de automotores.
Destilada, según el caso se somete a 2, 3, 4 o mas procesos de evaporación y condensación para garantizar pureza


----------



## pablo08itu (Dic 28, 2012)

La verdad yo jamás los meti en agua (la que fuera), primero y urgentemente sacar la batería ya que esta se sulfata u oxida todas las soldaduras del pcb, después sumerjo el impreso en un tapper con alcohol isopropilico, durante un minuto, por último y con el pcb sobre una plantilla anti estática y todo el conjunto conectado a tierra aplico aire caliente con una pistola de calor, ojo de manera alejada y al mínimo ( aire tibio). Los plásticos si los lavo con agua.


----------



## electromanwww (Ene 7, 2013)

El problema de una placa de celular mojado es que contiene mucha humedad dañina como agua o aceite o si cayo al inodoro. esta humedad causa oxidacion en los contactos dorados de la placa. para sacar toda humedad se usa el alcohol isopropilico por que seca rapidamente y por que es un disolvente de grasas y aceites indeseados sobre una placa electronica.

El cuidado que debe tenerse a la hora de comprar el alcohol es de no comprar el que es para masajes, ya que este alcohol isopropilico contiene aceite. 

Usar un pincel para limpiar la placa y luego dejarla en el alcohol una hora.

La limpieza se aplica solo a la placa, o se a que se le debe desconectar todo tipo de cosas como pantallas, baterias etc. 

luego el secado, este se puede hacer con un secador de cabello, con un viento suave desde unos 40cm tibio.  si no se tiene un secador electrico se la pone al sol fuerte o se la tapa con arroz, este absorbe la humedad tal cual en un salero absorbe la humedad.

Pero el alcohol no remueve el oxido de los contactos. asi que luego debe pasarse un cotonete mojado con una gota de jugo de limon sobre los contactos como el de la antena o bateria o botones laterales o contactos del chip del celular.

finalmente todas las partes del celular deben secarse bien antes de montar todo el celular.

puede ser necesario resoldar con flux algun chip que en el golpe de la caida se desoldo. Sus patas deben limpiarse con un pincel y limon.

O si le entro agua al microfono o parlante estos se cambian, si no hay el mismo se adaptan. una pantalla mojada puede que deba ser cambiada tambien, no hay como revivirla.

Un chip que recibe un golpe de caida solo se dessuelda pero nunca se quema, luego de una limpieza y resoldadura si fuera necesario debe funcionar.

saludos con muchos amperes.


----------



## caiser33 (Ene 11, 2013)

Buenas noches soy nuevito en la comunidad, me dedico a reparar celulares y el procedimiento que sigo para tratar a los celulares es el siguiente:

¡¡¡¡Sacar la batería!!!! Fundamental! no intenten colocarla para ver si enciende y mucho menos colocar el cargador!!!! 

- desarmamos el celular con cuidado hay partes como flexibles, display que pueden salir dañados por un mal proceder;

- antes de sumergir e alcohol si esta a su alcance quitar con cuidado desoldando parlantes, auricular, micrófono, display, y la membrana que cubre los contactos del teclado, estos puede salir seriamente dañados por el alcohol.-

- ahora bien ya tenemos la placa libre de elementos sensibles  

- lo que personalmente uso es alcohol isopropílico, lo coloco en una batea ultrasonica y sumerjo la placa afectada alrededor de 60 minutos

- terminado esto lo retiro y con un cepillo de dientes " si un Cepillo " lo pasamos por toda la placa esto ayuda al proceso del ultrasonido a remover restos de sulfato y oxido 

- seguido secamos con un secador de pelo si es lo unico que tienen, pistola de calor o si poseen en sus medios colocamos contact flux y resoldamos la placa con una estacion de soldadura, para consolidar las que tienen la placa.

- finalmente esperamos que se enfrié, retiramos los excedentes de material con alcohol y montamos todos los elementos y probamos el encendido del mismo

atención!! sino enciende midan el voltaje de su bateria de ser 0 ( cero ) prueben con otra, sino esperen para que inicie el ciclo de carga 

Bueno exitos!!!! Dios Los Bendiga!


----------



## Mari4n1310 (Oct 24, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo te doy mi método general de recuperación de componentes "Hundidos"
> 
> 1) Sacas la batería.
> 2) Lavas el celular con agua des-mineralizada, incluso sumergiéndolo en el agua.
> ...





Una pregunta, y cuando la batería es interna? Solo desconecto el pin y sumerjo todo? Como hago? Ya lo sequé, pero se sulfato y quedan los flashes encendidos, el frontal y el posterior.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 24, 2018)

Hola tienes que retirar la batería, para sumergir el equipo.


----------



## Mari4n1310 (Oct 25, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola tienes que retirar la batería, para sumergir el equipo.


Pero es interna la batería, yo la he desconectado, pero esta como pegada y no sé si al forzarla dañe algo o se dañe la batería misma


----------



## papirrin (Oct 25, 2018)

Falta un punto importante... tapa con silicon o similar el orificio de los microfonos... el agua  y el alcohol pueden dañarlos, retira tambien las camaras, y solo se mete la tarjeta logica o mainboard como le conozcas, no se mete el telefono completo obvio, si la pantalla es LCD es muy dificil sacarle el agua.
la pantalla la puedes dejar al sol por un buen tiempo o mucho menos tiempo si la pones en una plancha a unos 80 grados
si se sulfato utiliza una brocha de pelo de camello o una brocha fina y cepilla con mucha delicadez, si utilizas cepillos de dientes o similares puedes desprender componentes y deja de funcionar el equipo, puedes utilizar wd40 en el mainboar para que se afloje el sulfato dejandolo unos minutos remojandose antes de cepillar.


----------

